# .



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

I am not your slave and you are not my master. Definitely not for $3.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm guessing there's a heartwrenching pax story behind this.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome to the $3 club.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Welcome to the $3 club.


Amazinghl, do you live in or near SF? You username is familiar


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm guessing there's a heartwrenching pax story behind this.


Whhaaaat. I don't believe this.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Amazinghl, do you live in or near SF? You username is familiar


Negative. I live in Mesa, AZ.
I visited SF a few times.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Do 1,000,000 trips and you might have 1,000,000 dollars after expenses.


----------

